# Geber für Humminbird 100SX gesucht



## Enrick (29. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ich suche dringend einen Geber für einen Humminbird 100SX Fishfinder, entweder als Heckgeber oder "Puck" zum Einkleben in die Bilge.

Bitte keine Phantasiepreise !

Mat


----------

